# Posts Displaying funny



## scarbelly (May 26, 2010)

I looked at several posts this evening and when I clicked on the link it came up blank in the text area until I scrolled down a few inches- is this something I am doing incorrectly or an issue with the post itself?


----------



## erain (May 26, 2010)

looks normal on this end...


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 26, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I looked at several posts this evening and when I clicked on the link it came up blank in the text area until I scrolled down a few inches- is this something I am doing incorrectly or an issue with the post itself?


Can you provide a bit more information about what you're seeing?  If you can post some links of posts where you're seeing strange things and maybe even a screenshot of what you're seeing, that would be helpful.  Also let me know what browser and operating system you're using and we'll hopefully get it figured out as soon as possible.


----------



## scarbelly (May 26, 2010)

Will do - I am now out of town on a company PC - will be back on the weekend


----------

